# Benvindo seja o Fórum



## Santos (19 Mai 2006 às 20:55)

É excelente ter o fórum de volta.
Agradecimentos ao administrador pelo trabalho desenvolvido e por não deixar cair por terra este projecto.
Abraço


----------



## Administrador (19 Mai 2006 às 21:17)

Obrigado Santos e o meu obrigado pela vossa paciência!

Aproveito para informar que o dominio *www.meteopt.com* já está a funcionar de novo e passa a ser o principal endereço do fórum, apesar de que o *www.meteopt.net* continue a funcionar na mesma


----------



## tozequio (22 Mai 2006 às 23:57)

Temos que chamar o bruxo Alexandrino, isto parece estar amaldiçoado


----------

